# 12.5 hp kohler command question???



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

hi i have a 12.5hp kohler command. the guy i bought the mower off of said he put a brand new motor on it because the old one blew up so its a kohler now. the mower is a hesston all hydralic driven. anyway he said he used it only 8 times but it sat in his shed for 5 years. i got it from him for $250 and got it running but it smokes really bad when idleing. I took the head off alittle rust but the cylinder is still has the factory made cylinder look. i ran it for awhile but it still smokes? please help!!!!


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

What kinda of smoke? white/bluish or black? I'm sure after 5 years of sitting you cleaned the carb and changed the oil?


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

its blueish color and yes i changed oil and cleaned carb


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

Does the gas wanna run out maybe? About all i can think of would be gas in the oil


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

thats what i thought but then relized that the engine has to be running for the gas to get in carb because it has a gas pump to push it up into carb


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

You said you found rust on the head,after sitting that long it`s possible that the oil ring maybe stuck.


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

yea there was alittle surface rust but thats it. it might be the oil ring but im not going to take it apart until i cut grass with it once to see if that frees something up.


----------



## certifiedtech (Jun 30, 2006)

Damaged rings will cause it to smoke constantly, an oil leak can cause it to blow a puff of blue smoke at acceleration


----------



## engine man (Mar 25, 2006)

it only smokes when idleing? so i dont know?


----------

